# Walker Push Toys--Yea or Nay?



## bethwl (May 10, 2003)

As my daughter approaches her first birthday, my mom seems obsessed with getting her one of those walker toys--something that they push, which enables them to "walk" when they otherwise wouldn't. My instinct is to ask her not to get something like this, but I'm wondering if anybody has any "good" reasons to not use them. Part of thinks, why? If they're not ready to walk without holding onto to something (and for now, our furniture is doing the trick just fine) then they're just not ready.

Any thoughts?


----------



## linnea (Feb 20, 2004)

The RIE philosophy of childcaring rejects walkers, exersaucers and any toy or equiptment that pushes a child beyond their developmental readiness. The concept is that children will make those milestones when they are ready, and using these unnatural devices can interfere with the process of learning. They may even cause physical harm or injury - in my state, walkers and exersaucers have been prohibited from daycare because they cause so many injuries.

Check out the RIE site for more information: http://www.rie.org/


----------



## Ary99 (Jan 1, 2002)

The main thing if you chose any type of "walker" oy is to make sure it is weighted down so it doesn't go flying out on front of them. We got one of those Radio Flyer little push wagons which was great because you could put a phone book or two in it to make it really heavy. He enjoyed it once he was walking fairly well, but it seemed to dangerous before that point


----------



## luckylady (Jul 9, 2003)

My DD's favorite toy, betong anything we have ever bought her, was an activity walker - she is 26 months now and STILL puts her little animals in the thing and pushes them around. Before she could walk she held the handle and I held her waist while she pushed. It didn't teach her how to walk - it;'s sort of like this one: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...35135?v=glance

Everyone also told me get an exersaucer. She hated it. Never used it. I donated it. Save your money on that one.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

I think push toys are great for kids that can walk...I just got dd her first one a month ago and she really enjoys taking it out on walks with us... http://threesisterstoys.com/storedet...?item=10000046

I personally would bother with ones that try to help them learn to walk...I say when they are ready they will walk


----------



## konamama (Jun 1, 2004)

I agree with CK'sMama - my understanding is that a good sturdy "walking toy" is fine, actually better in some ways - it allows the child to determine when and how long they want to practise their new skills, rather than adults "supporting" them by holding their hands "walking" them around. we have one from Magic Cabin I think, a "Wee Wagon or Wee Walker" I think the name is, has never come close to tipping, has a seat and a "trunk" for toys and our 14 month old started "playing" with it at 11 months, walked at 12.5 months and still plays with it.


----------



## Kiki Runs (Oct 7, 2002)

It seems like there may be two different things being discussed here. DS has a "walker push-toy", that he stands up and pushes in front of him. He really likes it, and uses it all the time!!

However, we will not ever buy a "walker" that you sit the baby in and it holds them (maybe similar to an exersaucer, but I've not actually seen an exersaucer) b/c they are dangerous. They're illegal in Canada (right? I think I read this somewhere).

Just mainly clarifying for myself. lol

Kinsey


----------



## slightly crunchy (Jul 7, 2003)

The old-fashioned walkers (like this: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...=glance&s=toys ) that go all the way around the child are dangerous and have been shown to delay motor development. I actually worry the same thing about the exersaucers, so we didn't use one of those, either. The AAP has a statement about the walkers being unsafe and unhealthy, but says the exersaucers are okay, I believe.

I also used to think that this kind: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...=toys&n=507846 was not so good either. Actually I have heard that this particular one tips over frequently. But my son, once he could cruise, would push stools and all kinds of things around on the floor. The toy I linked to is just a toy to push, and as long as it's weighted and won't tip, I think it's fine. Although, if you don't have one, you could probably get by with a stool, laundry basket, etc.


----------



## simcon (Jul 31, 2002)

My daughter is rather slow on the walking front (15 mos, and she just yesterday stood on her own for the first time for 2 seconds, and doesn't really cruise at all), so I just got her a little "car" with a phone, push bar, trunk, spinny things. She does love it, and she's definitely been more interested in mobility in the past week--I noticed that she was drawn to those kinds of push-toys when we go hang out with others, and it's really been a hit. Despite the fact that the thing is plastic (I've never bought her anything plastic, or an exersaucer or anything), she's kind of obsessed with phones, so I liked that there was something about it that would *really* appeal--and, like any other toy, it seems like something she appreciates more and more as she is more developmentally "there"


----------



## Colorful~Mama (Feb 20, 2003)

my son is 10.5mos and he's been crusing for about two weeks now. He grabs his big sisters plastic shopping cart and strollers and tries to walk with them but they're too lightweight and he and they fall over. He pushes the cozy coupe car in the backyard, the tricycle in the driveway. He wants to walk..badly.

so i picked up a First steps walking push toy at the consignment shop for $8 and he loves it. He can pull himself up cuz it is heavy, then he can 'walk' with it across the floor. He laughs his head off.

i have no problem with it. Just had to take the batteries out of the noisey light up outside part lol.


----------



## linnea (Feb 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CK'sMama*
I don't really get this. Well maybe walkers you sit in, but not a push toy. If a child isn't developmentally ready to use a push toy, they won't use it. If they are able to stand up and start pushing a walking toy then obviously they are developmentally really, KWIM? It is just like cruising furniture expect the push toy lets you get around a bit more.

I'm no big RIE fanatic, but the OP was asking for "good reasons" to back up her gut instinct of not wanting a particular kind of toy.

I was just providing her with a POV that would support her in that.








:


----------



## bethwl (May 10, 2003)

thanks for sharing opinions. I'm not totally sure why I have a reaction against these toys. Part of me thinks it is from the fact that the old-fashioned walkers (the kind they sit in) are considered dangerous and even though these are not like that, they are called walkers, if that makes any sense. Also, I think sometimes I just have a natural instinct to be contrary when it comes to my mom. We've had issues over battery-operated toys, so maybe now whenever she suggests a toy, I'm on the defensive. But maybe Annika would like one, too: she's been cruising like crazy for about a month and you can see how much she would love to just take off.

--Beth
dd Annika 8.9.03


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

We have had one for our 9 mo old for about a month. He loves it. He has been cruising for a while now, and this is just one more way for him to get around. He will "walk" pushing anything so I don't worry about the appropriateness of it. He walks while pushing chairs, storage containers, tall bottles of vinegar, canning pots, etc. The only difference is the toy we bought works on carpet while the other alternatives are better suited for linoleum :LOL My ds1 loves it too. Its his "shopping cart". He pushes it around looking for presents to "buy" for the cats







I wouldn't have bought it, but I found it for $3 at Value Village and couldn't say no


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

We also got the Radio Flyer walker wagon. Siobhan was not mobile at all at 11 months (PT started at 13 months) & we would hold her from behind & have her go across the living room with this. She got a good sense of mobility from it & started cruising quickly afterwards. Next came the walking (now, pulling to stand & crawling, my little backwards baby!)


----------



## pageta (Nov 17, 2003)

Our ds has been pushing the dining room chairs all over the house since he was 7 or 8 months old. We have wood floors and the chairs have felt on the feet so they move smoothly. He's been crawling since a week before 7 months. He's now 11 months and still doesn't stand independently, though he cruises everywhere he can. DH could talk before he walked, and he walked very late since apparently he thought crawling worked just fine - I think ds takes after him. So we haven't bought him a push along walker, but he certainly enjoys them when we're at other people's houses where they have them. For us the chairs work just fine, and that's one less toy in my way.


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

If you get one and your child isn't ready they will let you know!

When my 2nd child was around 8-9 months she started cruising the furniture a lot so on her first bday we got her a push walker (it's by playskool and later turns into a little ride on toy). We thought she would love it, I took it out of the box and showed her how and then told her she could push it. She looked at me and clear as day said "NO" her first real word :LOL. When she was ready about a month later she started using it and she walked at 15 months. She did like it more once she was actually walking, I think she felt safer using it then.

As for exersaucers I used to think they were harmless but I can't help but wonder if they do delay walking and crawling. I had one for all my kids but my ds was very tall so he only used it for about 2 months, his sisters used it a bit longer. I don't use it for long periods of time at once but it generally gets used every few days. My ds walked at just shy of 13 months, and he crawled at 6 months. My 2nd child army crawled on the floor at 5 months but not on her hands and knees until 9 months and didn't walk until 15 months. My 3rd child isn't walking yet and isn't pulling up to stand either and she is 8 months. She just started army crawling the past month, the rest of the time she rolled around. She is sorta trying to get on her hands and knees now. But did they do things later because they are girls and smaller than he was, or because they had older siblings to bring them toys so they didn't feel the need to move or was it because of the saucer. I'll never know ...


----------



## Wendi (May 4, 2003)

I think it totally depends on the child. Max has always been extremely active, so he really enjoyed his push walker... he could get around in a whole new way, and it was pretty thrilling to him. I got the Fisher Price one that converts to a sit-on ride-on toy and has a little basketball hoop on the front with balls to throw in. It plays horrible baby club music, but he had a lot of fun with it... It's in my garage sale pile right now - I hope he doesn't discover it or I'm sure he'll want to play with it!!! hehehe


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

My dd enjoyed using her Fisher Price push toy. I was afraid to give it to her at first in case she'd push it too hard and fall over. At 11 - 12 mo she was taking 1-2 steps but not really walking. One day I got her FP push toy out for some older kids that were coming over to play. And dd totally surprised me. She just grabbed it and started pushing it around the place without any problems. She's pretty sensible and cautious with toys, steps, etc. I don't remember her ever having accidents with it. She liked to use it outside too - it allowed her to do that, otherwise she would have to crawl or cruise around and that wasn't an option outside during winter. I didn't see that it hindered or promoted her ability to walk - the purpose for using it was purely enjoyment, much like she enjoys going on a swing.

I can't see how a push toy used properly is gonna push a child beyond their developmental capabilities. What's the difference between a push toy and a child this age going on a swing or slide? A swing allows a baby to swing through the air - surely that's not terribly natural development.

I think sometimes the purpose of the toy, from the adults perception is more of a concern than what the baby will do with that toy if left to his/her own devices. An adult trying to push a baby to walk early is a problem, the toy itself isn't.

Although ITA about the old fashioned walkers - they're a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

our little pushing riding toy has been all of my children favorite toy. That said none of themhad muh intrest in it until the had taken thier first steps ect, my forst one who was about 15-16 months when she finally walked. She was just happy to have a way to get around that didn't scrape her knees on the cement. Thay all have such a good time with it. we just have a little tikes one thatis nice and low and they can ride, push and bring alng a baby. we also used to have with that was an 18 wheeler. too cute.

Ava found one that was like a doll stoller but obviously sized and weighted to be a walked push toy at Hanna Anderson. really cute. we had to take her out of the store screaming and as I recall she wasn't even a year yet. she totally fell in love with that thing. but alas, it was over $100.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

Ds 13 mo has been obsessed with pushing things around ever since he could "cruise", at around 9.5 mo. He never liked being in a walker with a seat, and never did anything but go backwards in it. But he had a little activity table that he pushed all over the place at my parents house. And my mom then bought him a little "walker" thingy that he can push around. He *loves* it, and has been using it since before he learned to walk on his own. He even walked a total of 8 blocks the other day (of his own accord, he didn't want to stop or be picked up!!!!), pushing that thing the entire way. He also now has a toy lawnmower to push around, and if all else fails, he finds a stroller (ours, or someone else's, sometimes with a baby in it) to push.

Nothing wrong with having a push toy available, I don't think, as long as you're not trying to force developement. If they're not interested in pushing it, I'm sure they'll find something else interesting to do with it.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh I wanted to ad, your baby won't push anything until they developmentally ready to do so and once they are they willpush whatever they can get thier hands on. batter have somehting stable ready. my 2nd dd (aka the dissaster magnet) liked laundry baskets and not only would she tip over when she got going ot fast but the other side would come up and beam her inthe head as an added bonus. same with cardboard boixes, my file boxes and her sisters rockig chair.


----------



## bethwl (May 10, 2003)

Yeah, my daughter likes to push laundry baskets around (when she's not gleefully pulling clean, folded laundry out of them. I guess if she gets a push toy for her birthday, it's fine. (I'll probably have to take out or not put in the batteries if it's from my mom.) As I think about it more, it's probably just the thought of another bulky item taking up floor space in our already cramped place.

Beth


----------

